# Mosquito



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Rumors have that mosquito iced up last does anyone know if this true or not?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

NOPE just drove across the lake comming home from work you could get a boat out there if you want and they have the gates open more than they have been.

Mark


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

i drove by the dam all wide open the state park in between the docks frozen drove past the causeway all wide open except for the boat launch and the little bay back by lindas still frozen and the one side of the causeway is completely wide open and the other side is completely wide open but a little strip down the shoreline has some cracked pieces of ice up the bank but still very fishable.


----------



## brc4003x (Jan 20, 2013)

Drove past today and seen the water level came up a bit. No ice but also no visible stumps rock piles etc...Thats a good thing right?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes it is a good thing since they never filled it up last summer in my opinion. And Last year I drove up in march you could see all the stumps and rocks.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm sure any day it will be froze over! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

So does anyone know if it froze over or is the wind keeping it open?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

b drake said:


> So does anyone know if it froze over or is the wind keeping it open?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think I am going to check today, check out the ice fishing forum if i forget to post here!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just posted an update with pictures


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like I will be there this weekend!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone been by the north end by the bouys thats usually the first to get good ice. Springfield lake froze over last night even with the little bit of wind we had. Im ready to go this weekend, got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just drive by mogadore wingfoot and Springfield. Springfield looked completely locked up and so did wingfoot. Mogadore still had some open water by lansinger. I would also like to know about mosquito. I want to get on some eyes at least 1 time this ice season


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

If I'm out that way tomorrow I will check the thickness 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I work a mile from the causeway so ill try to keep y'all posted. Checked it around 10 am today and it was all locked up with about an inch of clear ice. Posted some pictures in another thread in the hardwater forum. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks that would be great I'm a half hour or so away


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was on the causeway and north end about an inch saw no open water anyplace. Pikey bay had an inch where I checked


----------



## catfishkern (Jan 23, 2013)

Just went over the lake it is all locked up it's about inch to a inch and a half hope to see allot out this weekend


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

How much ice is needed to be relatively safe?


----------



## catfishkern (Jan 23, 2013)

3 to 4 inches is recommended with all your gear


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Where did you check at? I checked today and there was 3-4 inches of ice!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishkern (Jan 23, 2013)

In the park early on my way home. Where did you check I'm going out tomorrow if so.


----------



## catfishkern (Jan 23, 2013)

In the park where did you check


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

305


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

At mosquito which end of the lake is best to fish? I fish the south end in spring & summer but never fished it during the winter . Usually fish FUR gills & eyes . It takes an hour FUR me to get there just don't want to waste a trip . 
Thanks FUR any help !!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

where did you find 3-4 inches?


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

305 it's probably that everywhere 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

There's two guys out there this evening


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks b drake.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

no ice is safe.. 4 is best at tthe least..


ssv1761982 said:


> How much ice is needed to be relatively safe?


----------



## catfishkern (Jan 23, 2013)

I went out this afternoon off 305 it was 3to4


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

if u dont mind me askn what works best for the walleye on mosquito? vibee or minnow


----------



## catfishkern (Jan 23, 2013)

I prefer using a vibe tipped with a minnow head


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ne1 one hittin skeeter in the am?


----------

